

Ask HN: Money or Career Growth? - iamjdg

I know, my problem is like complaining to clean my yacht, but it is still a problem I could use advice on.<p>I&#x27;m currently in a temporary position where I make lots of money, so much I could easily save (as in my net pay minus my basic bills) 70,000 per year.  But the role is miserable, lots of politics, not learning anything, not a critical role.  The role is to last another year.<p>But I was just offered another role for which I would be the head honcho and have the chance to show my skills and it could lead to bigger and better things for my career.  The pay is still good, but less (not in the position to save as much per year), but the role will be more stress, more responsibility, and more work.<p>I feel like I am trading shit work, not much responsibility, and 70,000 (maybe more like 50k since I could save 20k in the new roll) for better work, more responsibility (more stress), and less pay.<p>What would you do?  I am always personally torn between focusing on career or financial freedom.
======
JSeymourATL
> What would you do?...career or financial freedom.

Go back to the hiring executive that made you an offer.

Explain to them you're almost all-in and you recognize it's a great
opportunity. Additionally, you believe that you can be accretive to their
team. Your only issue, the minor gap in compensation. Let them know you would
be inclined to move laterally. Ask if they have any flexibility to help with
the difference (differed compensation, bonus program, stock options, perqs,
etc...)

Be prepared to show the last 2 years of payment records. The transparency
gives you leverage. This is an instance of no ask, no get.

~~~
notahacker
This. If they want you to be their head honcho they should have substantial
room to move on salary or options if they're convinced you're the best option
and you have good reason to consider their existing offer low enough to be a
deal breaker

Doesn't mean they'll match your previous role, but they should make your
decision a lot easier.

------
jedi_master
I was in a strategical position with my last company and was an asset for a
few reasons. When I gave my resignation my CEO said what do you want, name a
number. I told him it's not about money, I need to move on to grow my
knowledge and experience. I could have said 100k and would be happily making
my 6 figure salary while in reality at the time I was worth half at best.
(Friends at the company tell me the guy hired after me is making 110k, ouch).

BUT, since moving companies I've gotten my hands dirty, I've had opportunities
to use tons of new technologies and I'm in sort of a lead developer role now.
Im not making 100k but I'm damn sure much closer to being worth it then when
it was just "offered" to me by my last CEO trying to prevent me from leaving.

My knowledge is now tenfold what it was before. I learn more and more every
day and work on solving exciting problems. I know that whenever I switch
companies next, or am up for a review I will be making a major salary jump
because I have leverage now.

Strategic career moves that increase your value/skill/knowledge will always
lead to more money in the end. Justifiable money.

------
JacobAldridge
Unless you're very close to full retirement (age), the career growth is likely
to be the far better choice both commercially and emotionally.

No point earning an extra $50,000 per year if you burnout in 2 years and have
to live off savings for a couple of years while you pull yourself back
together.

More importantly, I live by the phrase "Income follows Assets". Think about
property, think about product development, and think about your own personal
skills and energy as your assets. Career growth is an investment in your
personal asset base - much like buying a house to rent out or coding a new
product, there will be an investment (in this case, both time and lost
revenue) and it sounds like there will be a return on investment (income
following your new assets) in time.

------
GFischer
50.000 is a lot of money (maybe not so much if you're in SF or NY), is the new
position a "once-in-a-lifetime" opportunity?

Do you think you will really have oppportunities being the "head honcho"? Can
you turn the 50.000 into an opportunity for yourself? (your own startup?)

It's always easy to go down salary-wise, not so much to go back up.

------
brd
I am in a very similar predicament. I can rake in cash doing things I dislike
or look elsewhere for employment.

The conclusion I've come to is I either need to be saving the money towards
some specific purpose (startup, long term travel, etc) or I need to look for a
more satisfying job.

The question I ask myself is can I do this for X more years so that I can
properly retire (where X < 10)? And the reality is I can't bare the thought of
doing it for that long so clearly what I'm doing is unsustainable. With that
in mind, you might as well make a change now because why prolong the
inevitable?

This is something I've been wrestling with extensively for the last year or
so. If you'd like to have someone to talk to about it please don't hesitate to
reach out to me (email in profile).

------
coralreef
What would you do with more money? Do you know you would be significantly
happier with that money, or know exactly what you would spend it on, or would
it probably sit in an investment account?

What would you suggest if your friend came to you in the exact situation?

~~~
iamjdg
Thanks for the exploratory questions, they help.

I would probably save it and try to "retire" that much earlier. "Retire"
meaning being able to choose when and how much to work.

I would not be happy with more money, but perhaps happier with the freedom it
would "buy" me. Spend time with my family, pursue other interesting careers,
etc.

Its a light at the end of the tunnel thing. I absolutely hate my current role,
but can/should I hang on (not go insane, drag myself out of bed every morning
and be away 10 hrs a day from my family) for 1 more year to pocket the money
and then get out of dodge.

Not sure what I would tell a friend. I guess I would tell them if you are not
happy, make a change. But mine is more of decision between change now to a
known role without extra money or change later to an unknown role (the other
role will be gone, but I will still have a role somewhere in the company) with
the extra money.

------
lxfontes
looks like you have already made your decision and is seeking for validation,
but hear me out:

consider:

\- burnout is real. check if your concern is an ongoing issue or a reflection
of current events.

\- grass is always greener on the other side. in 6 months you might be back
where you started.

\- you might close a door for something you are not entirely sure you will be
good at.

\- decide and don't look back.

You will still be saving a considerable amount of money, so I would consider
taking the risk (and less money) in exchange for less grey hair ;)

